# carburetor vacuum lines



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

any links to diagrams
thanks


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Mar 20 2010, 03:30 AM~16943564
> *any links to diagrams
> thanks
> *


if you dont have any smog shit you really only need big hose in back of carb for brake booster,and small hose for vaccum advance on distributor-unless heater controls are vaccum operated,then you need to run more little line-plug the rest and your golden


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N (Mar 21, 2010)

:0


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

aside from the brake booster the big one


doesnt matter what you run where on that


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 21 2010, 12:22 AM~16949107
> *aside from the brake booster  the big one
> doesnt matter what you run where on that
> *


truth-but like i stated remember distribitor vaccum advance and heater controls if they arent cable drivin


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

get rid of the rochester and get a holley or edelbrock.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

The Quadrajets are great carbs when setup properly, no need for a Holly.

If you are still needing some info, perhaps this will help:

http://www.thecairns.com/Impala/IMG_1840.jpg

http://www.thecairns.com/Impala/IMG_1841.jpg


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Mar 20 2010, 06:59 PM~16948299
> *if you dont have any smog shit you really only need big hose in back of carb for brake booster,and small hose for vaccum advance on distributor-unless heater controls are vaccum operated,then you need to run more little line-plug the rest and your golden
> *


WHAT ABOUT PCV?


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

On my Quadrajet, the PCV line goes into the lower, front of the carb, (large black hose in the photo). The PCV valve is on the valve cover end.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dcairns_@Jun 18 2010, 10:06 AM~17822809
> *On my Quadrajet, the PCV line goes into the lower, front of the carb, (large black hose in the photo).  The PCV valve is on the valve cover end.
> *


x2


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dcairns_@Jun 15 2010, 06:39 PM~17797770
> *The Quadrajets are great carbs when setup properly, no need for a Holly.
> 
> If you are still needing some info, perhaps this will help:
> ...


wat year motor is that mines a 74 does that make a difference??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bjcarranco_@Mar 21 2010, 01:38 AM~16950661
> *get rid of the rochester and get a   holley   or edelbrock.
> *


worst advice ever.... :uh:


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 74chevy glasshouse_@Jun 19 2010, 04:02 PM~17833801
> *wat year motor is that mines a 74 does that make a difference??
> *


Not sure what year the motor is. It is a 69-79 350 block, but it was all assembled as a 383 for my 64 Impala. I suppose I could dig up the carb to look at the number on it to determine exactly what you are looking at in those pictures. The Quadajet is gone now, replaced with an original looking Carter AFB and matchin intake. Not as nice as the Quadrajet, but it could fool you into thinking it was a 327 not a 383


----------



## bjcarranco (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 19 2010, 07:58 PM~17835105
> *worst advice ever.... :uh:
> *


better than a rochester... :uh:


----------

